# Is your dog licensed?



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Is your dog licensed with your city/country/state etc?


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, state license.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, country license. All chip numbers and tattoo numbers can be looked up online to find owner information.

Don't know if its considered a license, more a registration. I don't pay annually for it far as I know, just had to pay for the pet passport registration.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Nope dont own a dog


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes all our dogs are licensed. Actually this year animal control came by to check. lol


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, we are properly TAXED by our state with a kennel license. ](*,)


----------



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

License is not required in the county or state that we live in.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes because animal control came by our So Cali address. We are going to re-register him in Washington when I go back up in November because of Spay/Neuter laws down here. I've asked Peter to do it, he goes up to Washington every month, but he never seems to get around to it.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> Yes because animal control came by our So Cali address. We are going to re-register him in Washington when I go back up in November because of Spay/Neuter laws down here. I've asked Peter to do it, he goes up to Washington every month, but he never seems to get around to it.


Susan, in Ca and Wa, do you pay more for animals that are not spayed or neutered? And is there a cat license?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

No license required here I don't think. If it is it is never enforced.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I haven't licensed all of my dogs just two of the Rotties. The pugs almost never leave the house - too old and they get enough exercise fighting the rotts.

Somebody said something because animal control came by last night and left a bill on my door for all five dogs and they even had their names. 

The total bill for all five is $546.xx with late fees. Bastard neighbors!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Susan, in Ca and Wa, do you pay more for animals that are not spayed or neutered? And is there a cat license?


Los Angeles City charges $100. for intact dogs and $15. for altered dogs. CATS HAVE NO LICENSE REQUIREMENT.

Los Angeles County charges $60. for intact dogs and $20. for altered dogs. Cats are $10/$5. respectively

Sequim Wa charges the same for cats and dogs: $35. intact and $10 altered

We all know the baloney of why altered animals get a discount.

As far as the cats go in Los Angeles City: Why on earth should kitty owners have to pay to license their precious babies?????? Especially since those of us who are non-cat people are so lucky our cat loving neighbors who have cats and encourage the f'ing feral cat population by feeding them and allowing their own cats to roam free. Don't fence pussy in! We are able to reap the marvelous benefits. Who wouldn't want to hear the dulcet tones of cats fighting and yowling and screwing all night? Plus our gardens are made so much more luxurious by cats shitting and pissing in them, to say nothing of the wonderfulness of burried treasures in our childrens sandboxes both in private homes and all the municipal parks.

grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't own a dog. But if I did, in San Diego County, it's around $30/year for an unaltered dog and $15 for an altered dog. Most vets send in a slip to the Animal Control when you get your rabies vaccine since the vax is required by law. 

Laura


----------



## Steven Lovitt (Sep 5, 2008)

That reminds me this needs to be done. Moved from rural area into town and in my county outside of city limits no license needed.


----------



## Yuko Blum (Dec 20, 2007)

2 of my 3 dogs are registered with the city. In theory it's required, although I've never had anyone ask/check in my 12 years of dog ownership.

Registration is free if the dog is neutered AND microchipped (in which case I believe you only have to register once for the life of the animal).

My oldest is spayed but not microchipped, my middle one is microchipped but not neutered so I have to pay a yearly fee for both and update their registrations yearly :roll: 
At least we don't have those ridiculous spay/neuter laws here... they just make us pay more to register an intact animal.

As for my youngest, I just put one of my other dogs' collars on her when I take her out in public. That way I have the rabies & registration tags to show for her (just in case) even though she's neither registered, nor vaccinated....... but the city doesn't need to know that..... :-\"


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

No license required other than keeping up with rabies vaccines every 3 years.


----------



## Yuko Blum (Dec 20, 2007)

As for the rabies vaccine, no one cares about that here unless your dog actually bites someone (and that someone goes and whines to animal control about it, haha).

The city doesn't seem to care either; they don't ask for proof of vaccines when you register your dog. They're more concerned with neutering and microchipping.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

We have a kennel permit so all dogs are covered by it. Every dog is also microchipped and the GSD's have ear tattoos. In So Cal there are "discounts" for spayed/neutered dogs for licensing. Animal Control really does not bother anyone in our area unless they get complaints.


----------



## Mark Foster (Jun 28, 2008)

California law requires that dogs be licensed after they reach 4 months of age. Both of my dogs are licensed, chipped, tattooed, tagged - you name it! In Napa County, unaltered dogs are $18 / year and altered are $9 / year, so the cost is minimal. In Napa County, the shelter and Animal Control are terrific.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

City license here. $31 for intact dog, $16 for altered.

Normally I would say yes. Because I used to have 3 dogs and had a special variance for it (legal limit is 2 dogs). That required all the documentation.

I just moved back into city limits with my dog. But I'm placing her in a couple months, so I don't feel a need to license her.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't but I should. Problem is, I have a two dog limit here and three dogs. If they give me any $#!+ I'll just have to hide the JRT in the closet.........then tell the sob that comes to investigate that all my paper work is in the closet......Go look! 
The crazy, old little bassid is blind in one eye and Views the world population as varmits from the other eye! 
!!!!SUPRISE!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Well........maybe I should look into getting them legal! :-k


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

All of ours have the required rabies tag. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I do have all rabies shots (only) up to date but my dogs don't wear collars at home.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Some of them are, I just can't remember who... :-k

We have a 3 year registration that expires with your rabies, if you want to do it that way. $15 for neutered/spayed and $45 for intact for 3 years. It's really not bad at all. We've got a limit of four, but as animal control shares building space from the humane society when I can foster for them, they don't mind if I go one over.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

We pay Swiss Francs 100 for each dog for years now. "They" in turn, provide little metal containers with poop bags free of charge.

Each dog gets a little plastic tag with its number on it so if you find a stray dog you can ring the police and within minutes they can find the owner - if the dog was registered in the first place..........

There was a good article in the newspaper "let the goldfish die in dignity", i.e. sedate the fish before you kill it and then flush it down the toilet, what else would you expect? I'm still allowed to kill the flies on the wall....


----------



## ben peron (Aug 19, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> Is your dog licensed with your city/country/state etc?


 

yep////so cal here


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Licensed with the city. $26 for an altered dog, around $60 for an intact one. (Both boys neutered, so not really sure.)

When I first moved here, I had three dogs and there is a two dog limit. The city sold me three licenses anyway. Said as long as there were no complaints, it wasn't a problem.


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

Nope...four dogs, no licenses and I am in violation of license laws. I've moved around so many times the last couple years, I lost track...The only time I had them licensed was after a run-in with AC forced me to.

I have rabies vax on two of them, one is either almost due or just past due, one is on a medical excusal.


----------



## Alegria Cebreco (Jul 25, 2007)

No not yet. Was supposed to do it when he was 6 months but I always forget. I just use my Dobe's tag on Mace.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

nope because my dogs gets rabies shots in the bahamas and i'm not over-vaccinating my dogs just so savannah can pull money out my butt. I'm not allowed to work here so when they decide to give me green card so i can actually work i migth consider payign ridiculous fees for them to give me a rabes tag. (unaltered dogs are more and you have a limited amount of time to apply for the tag after the shot)


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Nope. Licencing your dog is not required outside city limits. As for rabies shots, they're 'up to date' right now, but they will not be getting any more. I'll titer in a few years and see where they stand, but it's doubtful I'll need to 'booster' them again for it.


----------

